
Google’s diversity record shows women and minorities left behind - cpeterso
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/googles-diversity-record-shows-women-minorities-left-behind/
======
andrewguenther
Is it bad on Google's part if the percentage of men/women in tech roles
represents the distribution of men and women in the field as a whole? I think
that numbers which are representative of the current population can hardly be
considered "bad." To reiterate, I am only commenting on men and women in tech
roles at Google, not the rest of the survey.

The takeaway here shouldn't be "Google needs to hire more women" it should be
"we need to get more women involved in the tech industry."

~~~
AnthonyMouse
> The takeaway here shouldn't be "Google needs to hire more women" it should
> be "we need to get more women involved in the tech industry."

Exactly. Extolling tech companies to hire more women without creating a larger
pool of qualified female applicants is an exercise in futility. You can't
change the outputs without changing the inputs; one company hiring more women
without changing the overall supply would only result in even worse ratios at
other companies.

And the numbers are so terrible that if you had one company that managed to
hire 50% women, that would mean you would have to have two other companies of
equal size with only 2% women. As bad as each company having only 18% sounds,
having 2/3rds of companies with only 2% doesn't seem better.

------
malandrew
There is not a systemic problem in Silicon Valley so much as there is a
systemic problem in all of society. The leaving behind of women, latinos and
african-americans starts as early as elementary school (if not even earlier
like pre-school for women at least, since my impression is that gender-typed
toys generally promote different play styles).

Blaming this on Silicon Valley absolves the rest of society from their
responsibilities here.

